# Что было дальше?



## güey

Добрый день,

Какой был бы наиболее точный перевод на английский названия популярного российского интернет-шоу Что Было Дальше? (если вы в курсе сути шоу)

Я думаю What Was Next?


----------



## Awwal12

Не в курсе сути шоу, но по умолчанию перевод выглядит адекватным.


----------



## güey

Суть шоу в том что гость рассказывает историю, доходит до кульминационного момента, и говорит "Что было дальше?" (участники шоу должны отгадать развязку истории.)


----------



## Vovan

"What happened next?" - как вариант.


----------



## güey

Vovan said:


> "What happened next?" - как вариант.


Но это скорее_ "Что *произошло* дальше?"_


----------



## nizzebro

güey said:


> Но это скорее_ "Что *произошло* дальше?"_


Нет прямого соответствия между языками. В русском "произошло", как сов.вид., сам по себе ограничен смыслом смены состояний/событий и в этом противопоставляется нейтральности "было", где это просто отрезок "бытия" как отдельного состояния. В английском же главное - лексика корня и контекст, и, видимо, "what was next" немного "дрейфует" в сторону смысла "шло следующим номером по порядку", такого, как "what was coming next".


----------



## Kalaus

güey said:


> Но это скорее_ "Что *произошло* дальше?"_


И тем не менее, мне кажется, что предложенная Vovanом формулировка лучше (более идиоматично) отражает суть шоу.


----------



## nizzebro

Вообще, у меня чувство, что "what was next" в английском видится просто как проекция "и что теперь?" в прошлое (вроде "Last spring I was wondering what was next." "I braced myself for _what was next_: rage, fury, a possible shanking." (из Context Reverso))


----------



## güey

Если сравнить эти две пары, то IMO первая звучит более неформально и разговорно, и мне кажется передаёт смысл более точно (особенно учитывая общий тон общения участников - с ненормативной лексикой, сленгом, и так далее):

1) What was next?
Что было дальше?

2) What happened next?
Что произошло дальше?


----------



## Vovan

"What was next?" часто имеет оттенок "What was (supposed) to be next?", когда сам говорящий/пишущий не знает/знал, что дальше. Например:
_I didn't know what was next for me._​_I had no idea what was next. I knew what I wanted to be next, but I didn't know how to get there._​_What was next? I shouldn't let him get to me this way, Alex told himself._​_I asked what was next._​(Google Books.)​


----------



## Vovan

Впрочем, есть компромиссный вариант, четко контекстуализирующий "What was next?" в нужном нам ключе: 
_Guess what was next!_​


----------



## güey

nizzebro said:


> Вообще, у меня чувство, что "what was next" в английском видится просто как проекция "и что теперь?" в прошлое (вроде "Last spring I was wondering what was next." "I braced myself for _what was next_: rage, fury, a possible shanking." (из Context Reverso))


Так это же reported speech))


----------



## güey

Vovan said:


> "What was next?" часто имеет оттенок "What was (supposed) to be next?", когда сам говорящий/пишущий не знает/знал, что дальше. Например:
> _I didn't know what was next for me._​_I had no idea what was next. I knew what I wanted to be next, but I didn't know how to get there._​_What was next? I shouldn't let him get to me this way, Alex told himself._​_I asked what was next._​(Google Books.)​


А как это противоречит смыслу названия шоу?


----------



## nizzebro

güey said:


> Так это же reported speech))


Точно, я просто забыл, как это называется. Я обычно всякие странные свои выражения подсовываю, вроде "проекция в прошлое" и пугаю народ честной


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> Так это же reported speech))
> 
> 
> 
> Точно, я просто забыл, как это называется.
Click to expand...

Вcе-таки в вашем примере это просто согласование времен, а не косвенная речь.

Косвенная речь - это когда прямую речь передают косвенно ("сказал/спросил..., что/когда..."). В моих примерах, действительно, есть пара предложений с косвенной речью. И да, косвенная речь также требует согласования времен.



güey said:


> А как это противоречит смыслу названия шоу?


Мне кажется, что это может дать какую-то неверную картинку человеку, который о шоу пока ничего не знает. Например, нарисовать ситуацию, которая, собственно, описывалась выше в примерах из художественной литературы: что-то типа "Что нас/меня/их... ждало?", "Что нам/мне/им... было делать?" и т.п.

Я о шоу ничего не знаю, поэтому не могу судить, насколько подобное прочтение было бы приемлемо. Решать вам!


----------



## pimlicodude

What was next? doesn't sound idiomatic to me. What came next? or what happened next? make more sense.


----------



## Rosett

“What would be after this?”
https://biblia.com › bible › nkjv
Daniel 2:29 NKJV - As for you, O king, thoughts…
29 To you, O king, as you lay in bed came thoughts of what would be after this, and he who reveals mysteries made known to you what is to be.


----------



## güey

Rosett said:


> “What would be after this?”
> https://biblia.com › bible › nkjv
> Daniel 2:29 NKJV - As for you, O king, thoughts…
> 29 To you, O king, as you lay in bed came thoughts of what would be after this, and he who reveals mysteries made known to you what is to be.


🙂


----------

